# How to get the best echo?



## HauntedHorror (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a big room upstairs which is about half of the size of the whole main floor of my house, and it has a bit of an echo in it. I would like to use that echo when I play music up there for my Halloween party, and I am trying to figure out what the best spot in the room to put my CD player would be to get the most echo I can get? 
The room is large and it slopes with the roof, so one side of the room the ceiling slopes down to the floor. On the other side the ceiling only slopes about halfway to the floor because there is a crawlspace behind the wall on that side.
There are some tall shelves at one end and some other furniture I could put the CD player up on.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess the best effect would be to have the player at one end with some type of echo coming from the other end. The flip side would be unless your house is the size of a small auditorium, the echo would be almost undetectable.

You might give a free audio editor like audacity a try, it can insert an echo effect right in the soundtrack and you can dial in the delay you like.


----------

